# Did I Just Buy A Fake Rolex?



## klwb (Feb 22, 2013)

http://www.auctiva.com/hostedimages/showimage.aspx?gid=1109853&image=647330561&images=647330561,647330599,647330649,647330687&formats=0,0,0,0&format=0

It cost me Â£900 and I cant stop thinking if it looks to good to be true it normally is, Its due to be delivered tomorrow and i have 14 days to return it so any help/advise will be greatly appreciated.

thank you

kris


----------



## raulgonzalez (Jan 15, 2012)

Looks legit but has had a bad relume/dial refurb at some point. I certainly wouldn't pay Â£900 for it!


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

raulgonzalez said:


> Looks legit but has had a bad relume/dial refurb at some point. I certainly wouldn't pay Â£900 for it!


Seems a perfect answer. The insides look better than the dial


----------



## klwb (Feb 22, 2013)

scottswatches said:


> raulgonzalez said:
> 
> 
> > Looks legit but has had a bad relume/dial refurb at some point. I certainly wouldn't pay Â£900 for it!
> ...


Would it be worth getting a new dial etc or shipping it back and starting again?


----------



## raulgonzalez (Jan 15, 2012)

Depends if you could find the right dial and at what cost. Personally I would start again unless you can find a dial now at a reasonable price. I just couldn't live with the dial like that and it makes me wonder what else could be wrong with the watch if such little care has been taken with the main part you see!


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

You certainly paid too much IMHO of course, most of the value with vintage watches is in the dial...................

Cheers Martin


----------

